
Tool to Measure ‘Cohesion’ in a Swift Codebase - arthurpalves
https://github.com/arthurpalves/coherent-swift
======
arthurpalves
Cohesion is a concept that goes hand in hand with the Single Responsibility
principle, it refers to the degree to which the elements of a module belong
together.

"[...] Thus, cohesion measures the strength of relationship between pieces of
functionality within a given module. [...]"

The command line tool, coherent-swift:

1\. Measures the cohesion of your Swift code

2\. Has ability to validate cohesion against a minimum threshold

3\. Generates Cohesion Badges

4\. Has ability to ignore output for a passive scan

